# Laptop VGA to TV HDMI



## Zinger3918 (Sep 16, 2014)

I am attempting to connect my Windows 7 laptop computer's VGA output port to my Dad's TV's HDMI input port, but nothing I have been able to find has been able to convince the TV to take signal. I purchased a VGA cable and a VGA-to-HDMI adapter, which Best Buy suggested would be sufficient, but the TV doesn't seem to be able to find a signal from any of its input ports.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8700 @ 2.53GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3000 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1308 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152624 MB, Free - 24870 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 30DD
Antivirus: Avira Desktop, Updated and Enabled


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Most HDTV's have a VGA Input somewhere on the back. See if connecting the laptop to that input will work.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Zinger3918, and welcome to TSG.

If your dad's HDTV does not have a VGA input, as suggested by *mpeet611*, you may need to adjust the video resolution and refresh rate on the computer's VGA output. A basic VGA to HDMI converter may only convert the analog VGA signals to digital signals with the same timing as the VGA source and the HDTV may not support that resolution as an input.

What are the brands and model numbers of the converter and TV?


----------



## Zinger3918 (Sep 16, 2014)

TV is a Vizio E320-A0, while the adapter is a Belkin HDMI to VGA Projector Adapter with no model number I could find. The TV does not have a VGA port and according to the help file in Windows, if I start the computer with the cables connecting, it should switch resolution and refresh rate automatically. The other problem I just spotted is that the adapter claims it is primarily for Apple TV connecting an Ipad to a TV, while I am using Windows.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Zinger3918 said:


> while the adapter is a Belkin HDMI to VGA Projector Adapter


That sounds like it might be made for connecting a projector or display with a VGA input to a computer with an HDMI output, which I believe is the opposite of what you are trying to do. The converters don't work both ways.

Can you find the converter on the Best Buy web site, going by the looks of the unit and give us the link? Is there a barcode with SKU number on the packaging the converter came in?


----------



## Zinger3918 (Sep 16, 2014)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/belkin-...39.p?id=1219062507184&skuId=1740039&st=belkin hdmi to vga&cp=1&lp=1
Sounds like we have a bingo to me. Looking at the description of the adapter on the website, that sounds like exactly what is going wrong


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

See if you can trade it in for one of these or something similar.
NOTE: This is not an endorsement of any particular manufacturer, product, or seller.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/monoprice-vga-to-hdmi-converter/1310683860.p


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

As noted above, verify the connections and pay attention to how the ports are marked (ie: input and output). Most converters are directional (ie: one way, 1 input and 1 output), not bi-directional (ie: both ways. either port can be used for input or output).


----------

